
Using Docker tags to mess with people’s minds - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/microscaling-systems/using-docker-tags-to-mess-with-peoples-minds-367bb2c93bd0#.tvt9n7rj1
======
stephenr
Thats a long way to say "wtf why doesn't docker have an actual version string
for images".

But honestly, who's really surprised the people who didn't support user
namespaces until two years after lxc did, also don't have a well thought out
plan for this.

